# Jobs in the oil industry?



## Birchy (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, we are considering moving to Canada for a change from Australia. We have three kids. My husband was interested in working in the oil industry. Does anyone know anything about the industry? 
Our kids are 16, 6, and 2. I have concerns about our teenager and school. He is doing very well here but will be in his final year of high school next year and I don't want to mess up his grades as he in interested in becoming an engineer.
Any other info would be great as we are struggling to find out alot of general stuff.
Sam


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Birchy said:


> Hi, we are considering moving to Canada for a change from Australia. We have three kids. My husband was interested in working in the oil industry. Does anyone know anything about the industry?
> Our kids are 16, 6, and 2. I have concerns about our teenager and school. He is doing very well here but will be in his final year of high school next year and I don't want to mess up his grades as he in interested in becoming an engineer.
> Any other info would be great as we are struggling to find out alot of general stuff.
> Sam


I must admit to having a chuckle at your 'moving to Canada for a change' comment. It sounded like you had decided that you'd like try somewhere else for a vacation.
I'm sure your husband knows that Canada's oil industry is in Alberts or on the East coast, so that's where he'd have to head. Quite different environments and lifestyles. What do you and the family want? The magnificent mountainous scenery of the west with great skiing or the wonderful coastal areas of the east where the ocean plays a large part in your lives?
As far as your teenager is concerned he can certainly enter university here after his OZ high school graduation, assuming he wants a North American engineering degree.
What is it you would like to know? Could you be more specific with your questions? I'm sure other site members will be happy to answer them for you.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 16, 2009)

*Oil jobs in Canada*

Well anything you can tell us is of great help as we are slowly finding out things. What is housing like? What is the pay like in this industry? do they transfer you to where your family is living or do they have to live near your work area? What is the best position to apply for to get in to the industry? What is the cost of living like and is it similar all over Canada? Would it be a problem for my kids to attend school?
Sam



Auld Yin said:


> I must admit to having a chuckle at your 'moving to Canada for a change' comment. It sounded like you had decided that you'd like try somewhere else for a vacation.
> I'm sure your husband knows that Canada's oil industry is in Alberts or on the East coast, so that's where he'd have to head. Quite different environments and lifestyles. What do you and the family want? The magnificent mountainous scenery of the west with great skiing or the wonderful coastal areas of the east where the ocean plays a large part in your lives?
> As far as your teenager is concerned he can certainly enter university here after his OZ high school graduation, assuming he wants a North American engineering degree.
> What is it you would like to know? Could you be more specific with your questions? I'm sure other site members will be happy to answer them for you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Birchy said:


> Well anything you can tell us is of great help as we are slowly finding out things. What is housing like? What is the pay like in this industry? do they transfer you to where your family is living or do they have to live near your work area? What is the best position to apply for to get in to the industry? What is the cost of living like and is it similar all over Canada? Would it be a problem for my kids to attend school?
> Sam


What is your husband's occupation? Is he in the oil industry at present? If not, why the oil industry?
Immigrating to Canada is quite difficult. If you don't have a pre-arranged job or have an occupation on *THE LIST* of 38 occupations Canada deems vital.
Oil industry workers are well paid but it's based on many factors. Some workers in the field live in isolated conditions for extended periods.
Cost of living varies somewhat across the country, generally cheaper in the east and more in the west.
If you're accepted for immigration your children are eligible for state funded education.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 16, 2009)

*working in the oil industry*

My husband is in fabrication with many skills. He, myself and the kids are used to him working away for very long periods. It has been our life for over 10 years. We are considering this industry because of the money. There are other parts of the world we are looking into we just thought Canada would be better for the kids and myself while my husband is working. We would never move without employment first we don't just want to live there and hope to get work we will get a job and then move to where ever it is. We don't want to go in blind either. If he is offered a job in Canada then we want to be prepared. We know of some people working in that industry and they highly recommend it. Just thought it would be good to talk to people overthere in the industry to get an insiders view.
Thanks heaps for helping us. If there is anything else you think we should know please post.



Auld Yin said:


> What is your husband's occupation? Is he in the oil industry at present? If not, why the oil industry?
> Immigrating to Canada is quite difficult. If you don't have a pre-arranged job or have an occupation on *THE LIST* of 38 occupations Canada deems vital.
> Oil industry workers are well paid but it's based on many factors. Some workers in the field live in isolated conditions for extended periods.
> Cost of living varies somewhat across the country, generally cheaper in the east and more in the west.
> If you're accepted for immigration your children are eligible for state funded education.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

My husband is in fabrication with many skills.

But is his occupation on THE LIST? Go to the CIC website and look it up. If his occupation is not there you will have a very difficult time getting into Canada.
Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals - Who can apply


----------

